# Kingdom needs some good thoughts



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kingdom needs some good thoughts (update)*

As I was petting Kingdom(my Saint Bernard) tonight and running my hand down his spine, I felt a lump. At first I thought it was part of his spine because if you didn't know what to feel for, it would have felt like part of his back. But as I paid more attention to it I realized it was a lump and not his spine. It's fairly hard to the touch so I've pretty much ruled out that it's a lipoma. And it's in a pretty odd spot for it to be that. I know they can be anywhere but I've never seen one right on top of the spine. It doesn't seem like a sebaceous cyst either. It's about dime size in diameter. I guess some possible good news is that it moves with the skin. I haven't felt anymore lumps on him either.

So first thing in the morning I'm placing a call to my work and seeing if we have the time for me to bring him with me when I go in. I really hope it's nothing serious! But I can't help but be completely worried about it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ill be thinking of him and you both!!

Good luck....GREAT healing vibes and thoughts coming his way!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Tell Kingdom I am sending good thoughts his way...


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sending good thoughts your way! Keep us updated.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

aww poor guy! Me and the boys are sending positve vibes for him!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

paws and prayers....let us know....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hoping for the best. :hug:


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Pawsitive vibes coming your way & lots of slobbery boxer kisses from D & D too!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to you and Kingdom from Dude, Buck, Nick, and I!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending healthy vibes your way...and please do update us -- my boyfriend's dad's dog has something similar and I'm perplexed by it. The vet said it's likely a result of their other dog biting her back (they get into scuffles more often than I think is right) but it hasn't gone away and hasn't changed in size. Sounds very similar to Kingdom. Anyway, keep us posted!


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

minnieme said:


> Sending healthy vibes your way...and please do update us -- my boyfriend's dad's dog has something similar and I'm perplexed by it. The vet said it's likely a result of their other dog biting her back (they get into scuffles more often than I think is right) but it hasn't gone away and hasn't changed in size. Sounds very similar to Kingdom. Anyway, keep us posted!


I almost wish this was the case but if that was it would likely be Zeus who would end up with the mysterious lump on the back from Kingdom constantly mouthing him when they play. Zeus is a little too short to be able to get him where the lump is. :tongue:

I'll be back with an update tomorrow. My clinic opens at 7:30 I'll probably call around then to make sure we're not overly busy. Though since I work there I'm pretty much able to bring in whoever needs to be seen whenever I need to. But I like to be courteous and not just randomly show up with one of the dogs. I go into work at 1 so he would just tag along with me then. I'll update as soon as I can. :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How scary for you. I hope that Kingdom is going to ok.
Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, good luck, I really hope everything goes well. Hopefully they'll be able to explain it away. You really did very well finding a lump like that, I can see how you could easily mistake it as being part of the spine. Good luck, will be thinking of you! And, please do let us know what they say.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi and myself are sending good pawsitive thoughts...thinking of ya'll.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

My vet just had a look at him. He's a bit perplexed as to what exactly it is. He says it's possible it could be from rough play and him repeatedly hitting it on the boney projection of his spine. He also said that it might possibly be the early start of a sebaceous cyst but he says he's fairly young for that to be the case. He told me to keep an eye on it and if it gets any bigger to bring him back in and have it removed. He doesn't feel that it is anything bad so I can rest easy. :smile:


----------

